# looks like we will be getting another treat.



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like we may get some gummies with our ice cream!!


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

))

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Great news! I am so glad the Bionic is finally getting more developer support! I was almost discouraged and somewhat wanted a new phone.

Thanks to all the developers out there that keep my flashing addiction from fading!  You guys are the best!


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

This rom should be out within a week or 2 (lets hope for the sooner). I'm anxious to get my teeth into this.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I am glad I stuck around. Can't wait.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

more details please... what is Gummy?


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Its a modded aosp rom made by kejar31

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

That usually turns into liberty once it reaches release status.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Ah. Thanks.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope someone ports miui :x

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I miss Liberty... Glad to hear it may be making a return. Waiting for all the ICS bugs to get worked out, so I'll stick with Eclipse 2.2... for now


----------



## dcmarch (Oct 22, 2011)

I wouldn't holding breath on liberty. Some where I read the version has to be official before it is built. 902 has been out for sometime no liberty

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

